# WooHoo! My first Fish Tank!



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I just got my 29 gallon tank, Emperor 280, and heater today. I am so excited to get my first Piranha but I don't know which one to get. I'm going to let you guys decide. I'm thinking a RBP or a Rhom but not sure. Rhoms aren't availible anywhere around here that I know of so I'd have to order it. Here are some pics of my tank to maybe better help you decide. I made that stand last night and think I did a pretty good job. It is made out of the wood from my old bunk-beds so they're sturdy. (There is a piece of driftwood, but until I rig up a way to keep it on the bottom, it will be on the floor)


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like the stand but maybe you could put some doors on it to complete the look. As for the 29 you really do not have that many options to keep a P for life. S. Sanchezi or an Irratin should be good for life. If I were you I would go with a 4" Rhom or Spilo (both pretty common fish) and keep him in there for a few years untill he gets around 7". A single RBP would be boring IMO.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good man, go for the rhom, a single RBP will for one get big very fast for that 29g, compared to rhoms that only grow 1-2" per year. plus RBP's do better in a shoal then solitary.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i would get the rhom, a red belly will outgrow that tank in no time


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

OK Rhom it is. What is the best website to order him off of? Also, which type of Rhom should I get?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Jordan said:


> OK Rhom it is. What is the best website to order him off of? Also, which type of Rhom should I get?
> [snapback]1191586[/snapback]​


you might want to look into the fish and all that before you buy one, so your ready for when he comes and know what your up against.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

It seems like you just set eveything up today. When your tank is cycled, then you can order one from one of the sponsers on this site.

Cycle


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

I am cycling my tank right now. I have researched for about 2 months before I even bought this stuff so I do have some knowledge. I was wandering whether aquascape or shark aquarium would be best when it does come time to order him? A few questions about cycling. When the Nitrite spikes will it jump up or go up gradually and drop significantly? I have never had a tank before so I have no establishes media or can't find Bio-Spira anywhere so cycling is going to take forever. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

you need an ammonia source first then when your nitaes go up they will start go go down that is the nitrate spike your ammonia will do the same when they happen you now your tank is cycled and aquascape had cheaper shipping to my door but idk about prices and quality on rhoms never had one


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea, I'm adding 21 drops of Ammonia everyday. It's only day 2, but I have no Nitrites yet. Is this normal?


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

completely normal. It takes a few days. Be patient. I know thats tough, but it takes time and you cant rush it. Good luck.


----------

